# Built for speed...



## dougfisk (May 3, 2013)

*Built for speed... updates 5/11*

Well... everything is relative 

As I have said before; I ride 8 to 9 miles a day with the junkyard dog... Here is the new bike - a 37 Schwinn with a 50 year old "amateur refinish" . This bike sat outside a long time and rust damage dictated replacement of most bearings, retainers, and races.   I specifically wanted to use everything original that I could, and I wanted to try out the "Cadillac of hubs" (Morrow)*, and a 26/9 drive ratio*.  I have the fenders and an appropriate chainguard that I will install later; after I find a welding buddy to weld a broken fender stay.  Until then I ride "Catahula style".


















*Seat is short on padding but long on springing! :eek:  Nine miles a day - no problem!
*


----------



## dougfisk (May 3, 2013)

*Original 1937 dated Morrow hub, new driver, new 9 tooth cog, new bearings and new stainless double butted spokes...
*





*1940 dated crank (hey where did that come from?), 7 inch throw just the way I like it, original 26 tooth chainwheel.  I have since swapped out this chain as it rode a lttle "coarse".  My second choice is smooth as silk.  I have since changed out the pedals as these pedal blocks had a tendency to "roll".  (The original Torrington 10's have one bent axle and one frozen axle... I'll get to them later.  )  The dog is prone to sudden bursts of acceleration and I like to keep up.  :eek:  Stability on the pedals matters. *







*Original forebrake, original rim, new stainless double-butted spokes, new Kenda BFG style tread tires... *







*Original Lincoln Headbadge, original headset with new bearings, postwar Schwinn stem and bars...*


----------



## dougfisk (May 3, 2013)

I have been riding this for about 4 weeks... Next move is to step up to a 26/8 drive ratio. :eek: I ordered up the appropriate cog from ML today. :eek::eek:  And I may try out some brick-red colored tires and pedals...


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 4, 2013)

I think you will come to appreciate the Kendas if you give them a chance.


----------



## OldRider (May 4, 2013)

Very nice! I have Kendas on almost all my bikes, long lasting rubber and smooth rides, no complaints.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 4, 2013)

Very cool. All about function. No flash.


----------



## cl222 (May 4, 2013)

I wanted to do something like this over the summer with a rusted balloner frame. A single speed that gets you from here to there fast and is still old and rusty on the outside.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 4, 2013)

*Kenda tires*

I like the look of the Kenda tires, where do you get them?


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2013)

Kick ass bike Doug. I have one similar to yours, but it's hard to pedal and not much fun for any distance. I'll try the 28/8 ratio and see what happens.


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2013)

*built*

kool bike,its good to see someone playing with sproket and hub sprokets to get a livable ratio,i run 46 chain ring and 22 hub sproket with coaster 3 speeds,been using the old sturmey archer,shimano,schram hubs,allows this old dog to enjoy the heavy and middle weights


----------



## dougfisk (May 4, 2013)

Tim the Skid said:


> I like the look of the Kenda tires, where do you get them?




They are not presently the most common or easiest to find tread pattern!  I picked these up at a local swapmeet; but I know that Niagara carries them.  They are marked with a "K130" ID.

http://www.niagaracycle.com/index.php


----------



## dougfisk (May 4, 2013)

spoker said:


> kool bike,its good to see someone playing with sproket and hub sprokets to get a livable ratio,i run 46 chain ring and 22 hub sproket with coaster 3 speeds,been using the old sturmey archer,shimano,schram hubs,allows this old dog to enjoy the heavy and middle weights




The "standard" when these were new was 26/10 for boys bikes.  I found that I wanted a "taller" gear and I stepped it up to 26/9.  On most days I am pulling this gear without a thought, so it's time to try the next step up, 26/8.  Most people who discuss gear ratios at all are looking for easier pedaling.  I am odd in that I am looking for harder pedaling but more distance and speed per revolution.


----------



## dougfisk (May 11, 2013)

Today we are going to install my new 8T cog and spread the rear dropout.  I will introduce you to some highly specialized bicycle tools that you might aspire to own someday.  Heretofore, I have been wresting this wheel into the rear triangle with some difficulty.  Today we will rectify that.  I have learned that Morrow hubs are a little wider than New Departure hubs.


Here is the new cog, and a NOS driver and lockring.  I will replace the whole assembly, and keep the present 9T assembly intact for future use.





Our spacing is presently a piddling 4 1/16in.   




The hub itself measures 4 1/2in... doesn't sound like much  of a difference, but this traingle is stiff!  I struggle every time to get this installed.




Our first specialized bicycle frame tool... the "RM-1 Rear Dropout Tool" (*R*enaissance *M*an).  This photo is of the second application.  The first attempt was only partially effective.   You can see I have cranked it out to 6in this time!









So how did we do?  The spacing is now 4 5/8in - just about perfect.  BUT - how do we know if the rear triangle is still in alignment??





So here is our second highly specialized bicycle frame tool - the "SE-2  Frame Alignment Gauge" (*S*traight *E*dge)  The result is not quite perfect... The right side is out about 1/8 more than the left side...   




(SLICK - AVERT YOUR EYES!) Lucky for us; we have another highly specialized bicycle frame tool at our disposal, the "ZAD-56 Rear Triangle Fine Adjustment Jig" (*Z*ora *A*rkus* D*untov).  This is really the only tool for the job.


----------



## dougfisk (May 11, 2013)

So, how did the ZAD-56 perform? ...Dang!, 4&1/2in -  right on the money and perfectly centered to boot...  




With the rear dropout dialed in, now we move on the the new high speed cog conversion.  Here you can see the proper utilization of our fourth specialized bicycle tool the "JC-4 Cog Installation Tool" (*J*ed *C*lampet) The cog is threaded right handed.




The lock ring is threaded left handed.




Here is the new driver and 8T cog assembly shown next to the former 9T assembly.  The wheel assembly itself is secured by the "SM-5 All Purpose Bicycle Fixin Fixture" (*S*imple*M*an) 




Skip tooth chains are expensive and most of them are worn out... So pretty much every time I take mine off I clean and lube it.  Here is our last specialized bicycle tool for the day - The "KMN-6 Bicycle Chain Cleaner" (*K*irkland *M*ixed *N*uts).  The proper operational sequence is (1) immerse chain into a solution of gasoline and agitate repeatedly (2) immerse chain into a solution of highly concentrated degreaser and agitate repeatedly.




Here it is - the final product!  ...Who the heck do I think I am kidding... 26T/8T?...  Who can peddle that?   :eek:


----------



## tailhole (May 12, 2013)

Nice demo!  Looks like we shop for tools at the same place.  I ride a 26/9 in Denver, up hills too.  It's my favorite combo.  I tried 8t, but it's just too much.  I do have a friend that rides a 26/7 on a '49 DX.  He does pretty good on the hills, but he is an animal.  On the flats, he passes every spandex clad dillhole we come across.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 13, 2013)

Doug, I just *KNEW* there was a reason Schwinn named a model "Corvette"!


----------



## Sped Man (May 22, 2013)

With the old gear set up of 26TF/9TR you got about 13.37 mph. Now with the new rear gear 8t you are getting 15.04 mph. A two mile per hour increase. Not bad. How does it feel starting off? Is it harder to pedal now?


----------



## kawp222 (May 23, 2013)

Wow such a nice and cool cycle that is all the parts is very clean tire is specially looking good but handle of the cycle is not in good position..I suggest to you that you must change the handle...


----------

